# Single mingle thread



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

Hey guys and gals! Im one to push the limits so any singles or “ones just some innocent flirt” come on in! I kno this is not a dating sire but hey we all love torts and have something in common haha this is gonna prob get some negative replies im sure but i have thick skin


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

I know everyone looking rn like “wtf” haha


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm married. And happily so. But I did inquire in the past if anyone had ever made a match here on this forum and the answer was "no".
It does seem like a decent way to start up a relationship. Friends HAVE been made here...
Who's first to fall in love?
Are you volunteering?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

Prob not me.. im an ahole haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 13, 2020)

But anyway.. zeropilot .. do u like long walks on the beach? Haha


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 13, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But anyway.. zeropilot .. do u like long walks on the beach? Haha


No.
And I live near some nice beaches.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2020)

Many years ago when I first joined the Forum, Stells and Egyptian Dan got together. Last I heard they were engaged, but he's in the U.S. and she's in the UK, so I don't know if they ever got married.

If there are any able-bodied older gentlemen out there who may be interested in building tortoise pens, repairing tortoise pens, hauling off dead branches, raking leaves, cleaning out waterers, trimming trees and bushes, etc. and etc. then meet me tonight at Starbucks at 8p.


----------



## Srmcclure (Jun 14, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Many years ago when I first joined the Forum, Stells and Egyptian Dan got together. Last I heard they were engaged, but he's in the U.S. and she's in the UK, so I don't know if they ever got married.
> 
> If there are any able-bodied older gentlemen out there who may be interested in building tortoise pens, repairing tortoise pens, hauling off dead branches, raking leaves, cleaning out waterers, trimming trees and bushes, etc. and etc. then meet me tonight at Starbucks at 8p.


Trying to get some honey-do's done? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 14, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Many years ago when I first joined the Forum, Stells and Egyptian Dan got together. Last I heard they were engaged, but he's in the U.S. and she's in the UK, so I don't know if they ever got married.
> 
> If there are any able-bodied older gentlemen out there who may be interested in building tortoise pens, repairing tortoise pens, hauling off dead branches, raking leaves, cleaning out waterers, trimming trees and bushes, etc. and etc. then meet me tonight at Starbucks at 8p.


Make it dunkins and we got a deal


----------



## method89 (Jun 14, 2020)

I can't wait to see the hatchlings!!


----------



## jaizei (Jun 14, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Make it dunkins and we got a deal



Notice she said 'gentlemen,' so good idea to get in line early so you can be #1 in the harem.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 14, 2020)

method89 said:


> I can't wait to see the hatchlings!!


oh no! I hope you don't mean what I think you mean, but you might mean the opposite of what you mean


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 14, 2020)

jaizei said:


> Notice she said 'gentlemen,' so good idea to get in line early so you can be #1 in the harem.


Oooooh.. shes looking for gentleman ? struck out again


----------



## mads3732 (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm definitely down for making more friends that like the same things as I do


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 14, 2020)

Tortoises, NASCAR, drag racing, birds, motorcycles, gardening and a lot more. I am not easygoing, I do bite the hand that feeds me, I prefer animals over people, I can play a mean game of Pinochle...haha...no matches for me....


----------



## mads3732 (Jun 14, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Tortoises, NASCAR, drag racing, birds, motorcycles, gardening and a lot more. I am not easygoing, I do bite the hand that feeds me, I prefer animals over people, I can play a mean game of Pinochle...haha...no matches for me....


I dont know you sound pretty cool!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 14, 2020)

mads3732 said:


> I dont know you sound pretty cool!


Actually, I AM pretty cool. But what kind of man wants a 75 yr old lady? None. BUT I am satisfied with this part of my life, and while I would freakin love a male friend who also loves NASCAR and big tortoises, I am neither looking for a mate nor do I think it would be fair to any male around me. AND, one of the meds the doc prescribed is for "making sure you don't bite someone's head off" lol this doc 'gets' me, lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2020)

Seriously 
Flirting does happen here...
Members do occasionally meet up face to face...
We make real friendships here...
I don't know why this is not a real "thing".
If I were single, I'd be actively pursuing a few members as we speak....


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 14, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Actually, I AM pretty cool. But what kind of man wants a 75 yr old lady? None. BUT I am satisfied with this part of my life, and while I would freakin love a male friend who also loves NASCAR and big tortoises, I am neither looking for a mate nor do I think it would be fair to any male around me. AND, one of the meds the doc prescribed is for "making sure you don't bite someone's head off" lol this doc 'gets' me, lol


There is someone for everyone.
Actually several someones.
You just have to find each other.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 14, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There is someone for everyone.
> Actually several someones.
> You just have to find each other.


Sorry, but I really don't believe that. I doubt that my sister would agree with that either. If there were someone for me, being as I really isolate, God would send him to knock on my door.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 14, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry, but I really don't believe that. I doubt that my sister would agree with that either. If there were someone for me, being as I really isolate, God would send him to knock on my door.


Maybe its the sign in ur yard (come near my door and ill hurt you) lolll


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 14, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Maybe its the sign in ur yard (come near my door and ill hurt you) lolll


You are so wrong, the sign is on my carport, and it reads *Keep Out*


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 14, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Tortoises, NASCAR, drag racing, birds, motorcycles, gardening and a lot more. I am not easygoing, I do bite the hand that feeds me, I prefer animals over people, I can play a mean game of Pinochle...haha...no matches for me....


drag racing and motorcycles... who knew this thread would lead me to my soulmate so quickly??


----------



## Lokkje (Jun 14, 2020)

If there’s someone for everyone then I’m really BAD at finding them. I never found anyone that I would wanna bother hanging out with more than as a friend. My perfect match would have to like horses, dogs, tortoises, snakes, insects, fishing, shooting, make less money than I do, be really good at cleaning because I hate it, like to cook because I don’t bother cooking, like pickup trucks, like my friends, like to guzzle coffee, hate smoking and be a very early morning person. They would want to travel to fascinating endocrinology meetings and sit for hours listening to lectures for annual vacations. They’d have to like my family more than I do most of the time. Most importantly they’d have to put up with me. Trust me, they aren’t out there. After reading this, I’m not sure if I’d date me either. It is very entertaining though to read this thread.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Jun 14, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Prob not me.. im an ahole haha



Gotta stir the pot huh? Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Gotta stir the pot huh? Lol


Meee??? ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> If there’s someone for everyone then I’m really BAD at finding them. I never found anyone that I would wanna bother hanging out with more than as a friend. My perfect match would have to like horses, dogs, tortoises, snakes, insects, fishing, shooting, make less money than I do, be really good at cleaning because I hate it, like to cook because I don’t bother cooking, like pickup trucks, like my friends, like to guzzle coffee, hate smoking and be a very early morning person. They would want to travel to fascinating endocrinology meetings and sit for hours listening to lectures for annual vacations. They’d have to like my family more than I do most of the time. Most importantly they’d have to put up with me. Trust me, they aren’t out there. After reading this, I’m not sure if I’d date me either. It is very entertaining though to read this thread.


Maybe. Maybe not.
But you just officially threw your hat into the ring!
Let's get this post going!
(Hands rubbing together)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> drag racing and motorcycles... who knew this thread would lead me to my soulmate so quickly??


Are you in?
Are you single also?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are you in?
> Are you single also?


I think she hinted that Maggie is her soulmate haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Simple.. just like sports, fishing, camping, (outdoors), and animals. Oh and the practice of making babies haha (not actually making them)


----------



## method89 (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Simple.. just like sports, fishing, camping, (outdoors), and animals. Oh and the practice of making babies haha (not actually making them)


Practice makes perfect!

Don't let perfect get in the way of good!


----------



## JenC (Jun 15, 2020)

method89 said:


> Practice makes perfect!
> 
> Don't let perfect get in the way of good!


Single here in TX....
Lost in a land of retirees...?


----------



## method89 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hey now!


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But anyway.. zeropilot .. do u like long walks on the beach? Haha


Couldn`t you have asked me that question 30 years ago( in the past ) ???? LOL ! I woud have said: Man, where do you live and how much pets that comes with me will you accept ??? When you would have given me the right answer....... maybe we would have had a date.


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Tortoises, NASCAR, drag racing, birds, motorcycles, gardening and a lot more. I am not easygoing, I do bite the hand that feeds me, I prefer animals over people, I can play a mean game of Pinochle...haha...no matches for me....


You forgot funny and brutally honest! Two great qualities to counter balance the biting. Lol


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Seriously
> Flirting does happen here...
> Members do occasionally meet up face to face...
> We make real friendships here...
> ...


Wait a minute I have met up with 4 men members and never was there flirting. By them or me as we are all married. Just good convo and a few meals together. 
I also have a very good female friend from here. We haven't met in person but feels like we have been friends since childhood. Also have met a couple other female members. 
You're right about being a good place for a single reptile lover to find a possible mate or at least a good friend.


----------



## JenC (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m close though...50?


method89 said:


> Hey now!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 15, 2020)

wellington said:


> You forgot funny and brutally honest! Two great qualities to counter balance the biting. Lol


Frankly, YOU are funny, and YOU are brutally honest. I feel that you don't post often enuf and show off your funny side.
Yes, you offer great bottom line kind of advice, but how about playing with us at times???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Uh oh! Love is in the air


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Frankly, YOU are funny, and YOU are brutally honest. I feel that you don't post often enuf and show off your funny side.
> Yes, you offer great bottom line kind of advice, but how about playing with us at times???


Dont u dare! Wellington is mine!


----------



## wellington (Jun 15, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Frankly, YOU are funny, and YOU are brutally honest. I feel that you don't post often enuf and show off your funny side.
> Yes, you offer great bottom line kind of advice, but how about playing with us at times???


Life gets in the way sometimes and that's when there isn't enough time in the day. I'm slowly getting back in.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 15, 2020)

Lokkje said:


> If there’s someone for everyone then I’m really BAD at finding them. I never found anyone that I would wanna bother hanging out with more than as a friend. My perfect match would have to like horses, dogs, tortoises, snakes, insects, fishing, shooting, make less money than I do, be really good at cleaning because I hate it, like to cook because I don’t bother cooking, like pickup trucks, like my friends, like to guzzle coffee, hate smoking and be a very early morning person. They would want to travel to fascinating endocrinology meetings and sit for hours listening to lectures for annual vacations. They’d have to like my family more than I do most of the time. Most importantly they’d have to put up with me. Trust me, they aren’t out there. After reading this, I’m not sure if I’d date me either. It is very entertaining though to read this thread.


Oh that's me...I suppose this is not politically correct, but you like women? Can't we just be friends? I want a friend I can trust not to hurt me. A friend to come over and look at my flowers, a friend to go to car shows with, a friend to watch stab'em up movies with, go to reptile shows with, someone to laugh at/with. I simply want a friend to hang out with, be they male or female. They need to enjoygoing very fast in my 30 yr old car...hahahahahaha, They need patience, understanding, helpfulness, and I don't know what else, great weed, an awesome car. Is that too much to ask?
So now you see why I live alone. I'm sayin my sister too (except the weed). I spent years with her daily, then I moved to Oregon. I have had to drive 1600 miles round trip to see her and she just never gave a ****. But she did always pay my gas. She put me on that $20 couch. She allowed her 15 or so cats to walk dirty foot prints all over my Camaro (Oh hell no). She bought me a sleazyburger, oh yes. Don't believe most of this comment, as I enjoy stirring the pot. I'm just kidding around, and I should never tease my sister like this. lol?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont u dare! Wellington is mine!


Nooooooooooooooooo I knew her first...*MINE*


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 15, 2020)

JenC said:


> I’m close though...50?


SSSHHHHH*TTTTTT you are a baby!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

A baby dinosaur ? Haha jk


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A baby dinosaur ? Haha jk


Sorry #JenC...I don't know you well enuf to pick on you yet. I thought I was insulting Chubbs. It's so easy


----------



## method89 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## JenC (Jun 15, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry #JenC...I don't know you well enuf to pick on you yet. I thought I was insulting Chubbs. It's so easy


That’s ok! I love Dinosaurs ?


----------



## method89 (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not sure how I feel about mustaches, but I'm sure I could get used to it.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 15, 2020)

W


JenC said:


> That’s ok! I love Dinosaurs ?



Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! #JenC...I just saw your avatar. You can be rushed thru the line to the front. You look decidedly strange and weird, no insult meant, unless you thought it was funny...lol


method89 said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about mustaches, but I'm sure I could get used to it.


Whoz said anything abt 'stashes??? Personally I freakin love men with long hair and face hair


----------



## method89 (Jun 15, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> W
> 
> 
> Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! #JenC...I just saw your avatar. You can be rushed thru the line to the front. You look decidedly strange and weird, no insult meant, unless you thought it was funny...lol
> ...


Take a closer look at @JenC, Maggie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

method89 said:


> Take a closer look at @JenC, Maggie


I just noticed the pic haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Tiger queen


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 15, 2020)

OMG'OMG' OMG #JenC YOU have an


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Tiger queen


You just gotta know she will fit right in...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> OMG'OMG' OMG #JenC YOU have an
> 
> You just gotta know she will fit right in...


For sure. The crazies that deny therapy


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For sure. The crazies that deny therapy


Lack of therapy is why I am in Indiana right now and not New Mexico. Lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Speaking of crazies.. oh hi Pistachio


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Speaking of crazies.. oh hi Pistachio


Don’t get me started. My life right now is reason enough for my crazy. From the desert back to the green and over 1300 Miles in two days in a car during the pandemic. Yay me! I need a stiff drink, a club, and a cpl other stuff things we won’t mention. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

method89 said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about mustaches, but I'm sure I could get used to it.


With a 2 dollar bic investment she looks like she could be cute haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Don’t get me started. My life right now is reason enough for my crazy. From the desert back to the green and over 1300 Miles in two days in a car during the pandemic. Yay me! I need a stiff drink, a club, and a cpl other stuff things we won’t mention. ?


Sh*t just got real!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Sometimes to many stiff drinks can make things unstiffy ?


----------



## KronksMom (Jun 15, 2020)

You guys make me feel right at home. If I were single, this might actually work for me. & Maggie, you're so sure you're a curmudgeon, you forget some of us like to be bit 
Also, we have 3 cars, but the one I think you'll appreciate the most is my husband's baby, the 86 Trans Am, all original. It just kind of fell into our laps, for an incredible price, there was no way we could say no to such a beauty.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sometimes to many stiff drinks can make things unstiffy ?


I didn’t say drinks for my “victim” only for me. I am feeling the need for a rage intoxication coming on. Lol.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Drink up! And please.. feel free to drunk text hahaha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Drink up! And please.. feel free to drunk text hahaha


Don’t encourage me. 

And bare in mind I am getting closer to you. Muhaha. And I think u are long over due for a swatting.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Don’t encourage me.
> 
> And bare in mind I am getting closer to you. Muhaha. And I think u are long over due for a swatting.


Dont threaten me with a good time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Wait.. swatting? If there are flies involved im out haha


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont threaten me with a good time


Lol.


----------



## method89 (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Wait.. swatting? If there are flies involved im out haha


He's lying. He's very much in


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

True.. whats a few flies gonna bother when she has a swatter


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 15, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are you in?
> Are you single also?


Noo, I am not. I’ve been dating the same boy since I graduated high school, so it’s gotta be something like 6ish years by now. Although this thread is gold, I couldn’t sit idly by without joining in for some fun


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

What a coincidence.. Zeropilot just graduated 6 years ago also haha


----------



## JenC (Jun 15, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> W
> 
> 
> Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! #JenC...I just saw your avatar. You can be rushed thru the line to the front. You look decidedly strange and weird, no insult meant, unless you thought it was funny...lol
> ...


Sorry....I’ve gotta change the Avatar... I dressed up as Joe Exotic


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

JenC said:


> Sorry....I’ve gotta change the Avatar... I dressed up as Joe Exotic


No need to change it! Funny is good around here.. its a nice break from all the seriousness


----------



## turtlebean (Jun 15, 2020)

JenC said:


> Sorry....I’ve gotta change the Avatar... I dressed up as Joe Exotic


LOL it took me this long to notice this!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> LOL it took me this long to notice this!!


Its epic! Best joe exotic costume ever


----------



## method89 (Jun 15, 2020)

JenC said:


> Sorry....I’ve gotta change the Avatar... I dressed up as Joe Exotic


boo...don't change it


----------



## JenC (Jun 15, 2020)

method89 said:


> boo...don't change it


Ok guys.... this is the real me


----------



## JenC (Jun 15, 2020)

JenC said:


> Ok guys.... this is the real me


No mustache?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Uh oh.. bout to be alpha sulcatas fighting for mating rights ?


----------



## method89 (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uh oh.. bout to be alpha sulcatas fighting for mating rights ?


----------



## JenC (Jun 15, 2020)

??.......


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2020)

Bee62 said:


> Couldn`t you have asked me that question 30 years ago( in the past ) ???? LOL ! I woud have said: Man, where do you live and how much pets that comes with me will you accept ??? When you would have given me the right answer....... maybe we would have had a date.


Are you IN, Sabine?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2020)

JenC said:


> I’m close though...50?


I retired at 54.
Not too horribly ancient.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Noo, I am not. I’ve been dating the same boy since I graduated high school, so it’s gotta be something like 6ish years by now. Although this thread is gold, I couldn’t sit idly by without joining in for some fun


Me too


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What a coincidence.. Zeropilot just graduated 6 years ago also haha


Mentally perhaps


----------



## janevicki (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But anyway.. zeropilot .. do u like long walks on the beach? Haha


and pina coladas.....? LOL!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No need to change it! Funny is good around here.. its a nice break from all the seriousness


We only get serious about coiled CFL bulbs here


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 15, 2020)

JenC said:


> Ok guys.... this is the real me


Make sure to post it over on the "What do you look like thread.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Girls please use those coil type bulbs when u tan.. my chances go up


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Girls please use those coil type bulbs when u tan.. my chances go up


Uh huh. The sun has cooked me enough thanks.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

X marks the spot


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> X marks the spot


I have nothing forum appropriate to say to that. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I have nothing forum appropriate to say to that.
> -Meg


U just need to learn how to word it right lol


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U just need to learn how to word it right lol


I am not a beat around the bush kinda girl. Haha
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I am not a beat around the bush kinda girl. Haha
> -Meg


I dont like to eat around the bush either. *beat


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

That was an honest mistake


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Jun 15, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That was an honest mistake


Suuurrre. We believe you. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

All i can say is chaco!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Mentally perhaps


No worries.. i stayed back 16 times in the 8th grade too


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 15, 2020)

KronksMom said:


> You guys make me feel right at home. If I were single, this might actually work for me. & Maggie, you're so sure you're a curmudgeon, you forget some of us like to be bit
> Also, we have 3 cars, but the one I think you'll appreciate the most is my husband's baby, the 86 Trans Am, all original. It just kind of fell into our laps, for an incredible price, there was no way we could say no to such a beauty.


Trans Am's are so freakin cool....we could race...where are you?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 15, 2020)

Maggie is the sh*t


----------



## KronksMom (Jun 16, 2020)

Illinois. Not terribly close. But I'd love the chance to hang out with Big Sam and Knobby, so maybe it's worth the road trip.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 16, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Trans Am's are so freakin cool....we could race...where are you?


Sadly I must admit the 1977 Super Duty I got to ride in years ago was a blast!


----------



## Braeden p (Jun 16, 2020)

This thread reminds me of the 5th grade lunch table.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 16, 2020)

KronksMom said:


> Illinois. Not terribly close. But I'd love the chance to hang out with Big Sam and Knobby, so maybe it's worth the road trip.


Frankly I AM worth a road trip!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 16, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Sadly I must admit the 1977 Super Duty I got to ride in years ago was a blast!


A truck??? huh!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 16, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> A truck??? huh!


The last 455 big block trans am


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 16, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The last 455 big block trans am


Oh awesome...very fast...


----------



## KronksMom (Jun 17, 2020)

I think the 2021 TA will offer a 455


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 17, 2020)

*2021 Pontiac Trans Am Engine*





It will be interesting to see the model of the engine that the manufacturer will put under the hood of the car. Although fans and experts expect something like a 6.2-liter V8 petrol model inside, a version of the 455 Super Duty, it is for sure that 2021 Pontiac Trans Am could go much further in strength. 

According to the information we have, they could go with a unique combination of the engines, called an 840 Extreme Performance Package. It is a unique combination of the 2.9-liter supercharged double-crew model and an unreal 7.4-liter V8 engine. Both will produce the strength of 840 horsepower. There are rumors that the engine in this model could go much higher than 1,000 power, but nobody confirmed it yet.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 17, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> *2021 Pontiac Trans Am Engine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! How did you see this? Super awesome...OK now...I want one, I wonder what they look like...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 17, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> OMG! How did you see this? Super awesome...OK now...I want one, I wonder what they look like...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 17, 2020)

They look like i want one too hhaa


----------



## KronksMom (Jun 17, 2020)

NO ONE SHOW MY HUSBAND!!!

Just kidding, he's the reason I already knew about this. I swear, if I would have let him, he would have slept in his TA the first few nights after we bought her. Maybe I'll post a few pics...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 17, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> They look like i want one too hhaa


The body style looks like the new Camaro's.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 17, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> The body style looks like the new Camaro's.


True.. ill take either one


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 17, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True.. ill take either one


Realisticly speaking, the 2 have always had the same body style. Picture, Smokey and the Bandit, the almost same body style as my now Camaro...Damn that's pretty


----------



## Bee62 (Jun 19, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Are you IN, Sabine?


No, too far away.


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jun 19, 2020)

Bee62 said:


> No, too far away.


And here some of us were waiting to see if @Chubbs the tegu was going to cause an international incident! ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 19, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> And here some of us were waiting to see if @Chubbs the tegu was going to cause an international incident! ? ?


????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 19, 2020)

I feel like im in a singles bar with no singles haha and no alcohol... so this is what hell is like


----------



## method89 (Jun 19, 2020)

I can't believe we are up to 7 pages with this thread...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 19, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> The body style looks like the new Camaro's.


It is
Pontiac went "belly up" years ago.
It'll be a Camaro with Pontiac stickers on it.
Like the new Dodge Barracuda.
It won't be a Plymouth.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 19, 2020)

Bee62 said:


> No, too far away.


What?
You can't have a love affair across the ocean?
This is 2020.


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Jun 19, 2020)

sssssshe’ll take ya on a date @Chubbs the tegu


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 19, 2020)

nicoleann2214 said:


> sssssshe’ll take ya on a date @Chubbs the tegu


I appreciate the offer. But im not into balls ?


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Jun 19, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I appreciate the offer. But im not into balls ?


Sigh


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 19, 2020)

No offense to ppl who like balls lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jun 19, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Many years ago when I first joined the Forum, Stells and Egyptian Dan got together. Last I heard they were engaged, but he's in the U.S. and she's in the UK, so I don't know if they ever got married.
> 
> If there are any able-bodied older gentlemen out there who may be interested in building tortoise pens, repairing tortoise pens, hauling off dead branches, raking leaves, cleaning out waterers, trimming trees and bushes, etc. and etc. then meet me tonight at Starbucks at 8p.


Two questions 
1. What would you consider “older” 
2. Does the offer still stand


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Jun 19, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No offense to ppl who like balls lol


All good it’s my fiancé’s. Makes me sad when he feeds it the rats


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 20, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Trans Am's are so freakin cool....we could race...where are you?


Heres my beast


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 20, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres my beast
> View attachment 297929


Whoa! Sweet!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 20, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Whoa! Sweet!


Been loving the low gas prices haha


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 20, 2020)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> Two questions
> 1. What would you consider “older”
> 2. Does the offer still stand


She's just looking for a lonely old man...60 yrs abt...anyhow she is just be


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Been loving the low gas prices haha


No kidding! $2.19 yesterday...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 20, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> She's just looking for a lonely old man...60 yrs abt...anyhow she is just be
> 
> No kidding! $2.19 yesterday...


Yeah 2.39 here. Usually over 4 this time a year


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 20, 2020)

Awe hell, !. She's totally making a joke. But her ad would read, 
old lady looking for lonely kinda dumb old man who can use tools and take orders. There will be no benefits. He will, build tortoise pens, repair tortoise pens, haul off dead branches, rake leaves, clean out waterers, trimming trees and bushes, in return he will follow orders on any number of tasks not excluding raking and picking up massive amounts of poop. etc...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 20, 2020)

Quite the catch


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 20, 2020)

Every relationship has some sh*t involved


----------



## Lokkje (Jun 20, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Awe hell, !. She's totally making a joke. But her ad would read,
> old lady looking for lonely kinda dumb old man who can use tools and take orders. There will be no benefits. He will, build tortoise pens, repair tortoise pens, haul off dead branches, rake leaves, clean out waterers, trimming trees and bushes, in return he will follow orders on any number of tasks not excluding raking and picking up massive amounts of poop. etc...


My ideal man!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jun 20, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> Awe hell, !. She's totally making a joke. But her ad would read,
> old lady looking for lonely kinda dumb old man who can use tools and take orders. There will be no benefits. He will, build tortoise pens, repair tortoise pens, haul off dead branches, rake leaves, clean out waterers, trimming trees and bushes, in return he will follow orders on any number of tasks not excluding raking and picking up massive amounts of poop. etc...


My ideal woman hahha minus no benefits


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 13, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Heres my beast
> View attachment 297929


You had me at hello???


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 13, 2020)

This is just me dropping in to screen your applicants... I can see we have some work to do... ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 13, 2020)

Tell me about it!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 13, 2020)

Im gonna have to just break down and order one of those real life blow ups. At least i dont have to share my food


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 13, 2020)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im gonna have to just break down and order one of those real life blow ups. At least i dont have to share my food


Oh crap!!! This is worse than I thought... CODE BLUE


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 13, 2020)

So tell us what your ideal “hang out chick” would be.. ( cause hanging out leads to other things) you gotta establish a likable base first;-)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 13, 2020)

Just kidding! Pfft then id be the one doing the blowing


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 13, 2020)

Up balloons


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jul 13, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> So tell us what your ideal “hang out chick” would be.. ( cause hanging out leads to other things) you gotta establish a likable base first;-)


Well, anyone you're screening for @Chubbs the tegu needs to like (or at least not mind) tattoos. Needs to appreciate lizards as well as tortoises. Can't be entirely allergic to kids. Must have sass and abundant sense of humor.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 13, 2020)

EllieMay said:


> So tell us what your ideal “hang out chick” would be.. ( cause hanging out leads to other things) you gotta establish a likable base first;-)


She likes to have a few beers while watching The football game. Not affraid to act silly (serious ppl suck) lol deal with my stupid jokes and better like fishing and camping. Simplicity at its finest


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jul 13, 2020)

Pastel Tortie said:


> Well, anyone you're screening for @Chubbs the tegu needs to like (or at least not mind) tattoos. Needs to appreciate lizards as well as tortoises. Can't be entirely allergic to kids. Must have sass and abundant sense of humor.


That was pretty close lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Dec 8, 2020)

This thread turned into a kissing booth during covid


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Dec 8, 2020)

This is for the ladies. As close to a perfect man as you can get


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Dec 8, 2020)

His name is chubbs hahah


----------



## JenC (Dec 8, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is for the ladies. As close to a perfect man as you can get


----------



## JenC (Dec 8, 2020)

JenC said:


> View attachment 312602





JenC said:


> View attachment 312602


????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Dec 8, 2020)

JenC said:


> View attachment 312602


After 6 beers not bad after 12 .. good lord i woke up next to a bearded woman!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Dec 8, 2020)

With a dog that pissed in my bed!.. oops that was me


----------



## JenC (Dec 8, 2020)

Rob Lowe must have a good sense of humor?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Sep 30, 2021)




----------

